# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  خطا تنظیم کردن alias  و ..

## omid6630

باسمه تعالی 
سلام 

تنظیماتم به این صورت است اما باز هم شکل داره .
alias رو تنظیم میکنم - لاگین نمیشه .
لاگین کردن رو درست میکنم - به سرور متصل نمیشه .

اینا تنظیماته منه . نگاه کنین و نظرتون رو بگین .
متشکرم .

ضمیمه 100323


ضمیمه 100324


ضمیمه 100325


ضمیمه 100326

----------


## omid6630

باسمه تعالی 
درست شد .

باید در alias   در قمست سرور -  آدرس آی پی  سرور رو قرار میدادم + قسمت پورت رو هم از روی آدرس آی پی بدست میآوردم و در قسمت آلیاس نام هم نام سرور رو قرار میدادم  و 
بعد در موقع تنظیم subscrib   به جای آی پی نام سرور رو قرار میدادم .
این هم تصویر کامل شدش .
تنظیم آلیاس۲.png
3تنظیم آلیاس.png

----------

